# Nekos Fish stuff (with a bit of birds too!)



## MapleNeko (Sep 19, 2016)

So yeah! I just decided i would start a journal. It gives me a reason to post random things and jazz. will be mainly about my fish, but will probably brag about my parrots a little as well.


Just as an introduction to me and my fish keeping I have a rather funny story as to how it began. About four years ago I guess now I decided i wanted a beta fish, my mother didn't want me to get one. Well i kept bring the topic up and it was still "no" The event that caused her to finally say "yes" was when i became pathetic and suck a little glass floating fish in one of those tiny pint betta hexes. She gave in after that, got me one of those 1 gallon corner betta tanks with the under gravel filter. Thats when i got my first Betta. He was a sweet boy, a red veil tail who had a surprising long long life even after my ignorant beta beginnings. He eventually got his own 5 gallon, after along time of me learning how to deal with swim bladder issues, he was riddled with that, but he lived about 3 years with me. Still miss his little swimmy butt. 
Anyways that was my beginner story i guess. will post pics of my current bettas soon.


----------

